# φιστικώνω, φιστίκωμα, ξηγιέμαι αλμυρό φιστίκι



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, θα ήθελα να θυμίσω ότι το _*φιστίκι*_ (από το τουρκικό _fıstık_) γράφεται με τρία -_ι_- και με κανένα -_υ_-, γιατί με το καινούργιο ξεσάλωμα τις βλέπω να πολλαπλασιάζονται οι ανορθογραφίες.

Ας επιχειρήσουμε μερικές αποδόσεις:
φιστικώνω = screw, shag 
φιστίκωμα = shag
ξηγιέμαι αλμυρό φιστίκι = give someone what for | do the nasty to someone

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ξέρετε πολλές παρεμφερείς εκφράσεις, αλλά εμένα με ενδιέφερε κυρίως να καταθέσω το αλεξικογράφητο και να θυμίσω την ορθογραφία του. Το ίδιο το _φιστίκι_ έχει μια τεράστια ιστορία, που δεν αξίζει να μπει εδώ.


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2011)

Από κάτι σημειώσεις που έχω, προσθέτω:

Παρά το γεγονός ότι είναι νιόφερτος καρπός, το φιστίκι έχει προλάβει να μπει στη φρασεολογία μας, αλλά πιο πολύ σε αστικά συμφραζόμενα και όχι σε αγροτικά όπως οι παλιότεροι καρποί. Έτσι, λέμε ότι κάποιο φαγητό ή σνακ είναι _σαν τα φιστίκια_, εννοώντας ότι από τη στιγμή που αρχίζεις να το τρως δύσκολα τα σταματάς, ενώ όταν κάποιος μνημονεύει δυσθεώρητα χρηματικά ποσά με μεγάλη ευκολία, όπως γίνεται τελευταία με το αστρονομικό δημόσιο χρέος μας, μπορούμε ειρωνικά να του απαντήσουμε: «τι είναι τα (δισ)εκατομμύρια; φιστίκια;» Υπάρχει επίσης η ασαφής αλλά σοβαρή απειλή «θα σου ξηγηθώ αλμυρό φιστίκι», που δεν αποκλείεται να έχει σχέση με το φιστίκωμα, όπως λέγεται, με το συμπάθειο, το γαμήσι στην αργκό. Παραδόξως, στην καλιαρντή _φιστίκι_ είναι το μικρό πέος, ενώ στο μπάσκετ _φιστίκι_ ακούω ότι είναι η τάπα. Στην τουρκική αργκό, fistik είναι η επιθυμητή γυναίκα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για το μοίρασμα. (Με την ευκαιρία: Σ' το χρωστώ σε πολλά τέτοια νήματα.)


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2011)

Υπάρχει και η συνεννόηση φιστίκι ή αλλιώς συνεννόηση μπουζούκι. Δεν μου έρχεται καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Tsigonias (May 16, 2011)

Επίσης υπάρχει και το παιδί-φιστίκι!


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2011)

...
Salt Peanuts - The Quintet at Massey Hall






Dizzy Gillespie - Trumpet / Charles Mingus - Bass, Producer / Bud Powell - Piano / Max Roach - Drums / Charlie Parker - Alto sax

Parker sarcastically calls Gillespie his "worthy constituent"! In "Night﻿ in Tunisia" before this during the same concert, Gillespie had been banging on a cowbell during Parker's solo. Parker turned around and shook his head at Gillespie, then took the mic from him and introduced this piece. The commotion heard during Parker's solo﻿ in THIS recording is from Gillespie throwing salt peanuts into the audience!


----------

